# 4th of July pictures from 10 years ago



## miketx (Jul 4, 2018)

These were taken with a Fuji Finepix  S700 on a tripod and each shot was taken using a long exposure. That's why some of the streamers appear to be "feathering".


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 4, 2018)

No girl shots...long exposure or otherwise?


Seriously......I'm disappointed in you bro.....


----------



## miketx (Jul 4, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> No girl shots...long exposure or otherwise?
> 
> 
> Seriously......I'm disappointed in you bro.....


pedo accusation reported


----------

